# Parnelli Jones Dirt Grip tires



## ichiban (Aug 13, 2007)

Its time for new tires, has anyone ever tried these parnelli jones tires? Ratings from truck magazines seem to be higher than for other tires in an "all around" AT tire. Sand and mud ratings are high. I currently have BF Goodrich AT's. Great on the street and sand, terrible in gumbo and red clay - the **** packs in there and I can't spin it off! Can't go anywhere with slicks. I also looked at Pro Comp Mud tires but I'm concerned about road noise. Searched old posts on this site but couldn't find a definitive answer. Truck is a 2500HD diesel. Anybody got any suggestions?


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

I would not wish them on my enimies.I have had 2 different sets and after calling and emailing them several times.They were out of round the first time .The next set they wore less than 28000 miles.I have a 1 tone and the smoothest best wear so far over the years has been the Procomp Extreme AT.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

If you want a mud tire I would go with BFG mud terrains or Goodyear MTR's. Goodyear is more expensive. I have had both and I personally liked the BFG's. Parnellis Jones suck. They wear fast, chop out fast and are expensive,. More of a show tire in my opinion.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

it is hard to beat BFG's, I have had them on all my trucks up until now..... I just put some procomp xtreme all terrains and they seem to be holding up pretty well......


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

The PJ's are pretty soft rubber so as mentioned above they wear out really quick. Not even good in the mud.


----------



## ichiban (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, put Cooper S/T 's on it. Quieter than the Goodrich's and handled East Texas Red Clay easily this past week. Was gonna go with the Pro Comps but found out they're made by Cooper for them. Coopers were cheaper too. Tight lines to all.


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

*with tears in my eyes from laughing I post this*

"hey way to go there Parnelli.." from one of the Cheech and Chong movies....oh that line KILLS ME everytime I hear or even think about it!


----------

